# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Help! Deductive database !!!

## kyoshiroit

Hi pro,

I have problem with deductive database.
I tried to find many solutions on the internet.
However, it didn't solve my problem and confusions.

I hope that you can help me 

Below is my problem: "I want to demo a deductive database application"

For example, I have a standard database, such as database for the HR of a company.
And, I want to apply deductive database on this database and using Datalog language.

How can I do it?

Please, help me !!!

----------

